
Microsoft Acquires ADRM Software - tcarn
https://seekingalpha.com/news/3584227-microsoft-buys-industry-data-model-provider
======
tcarn
This seems to further fortify Microsoft's position as having the best data
platform of all the cloud providers. Others agree?

